# Berried tangerine tiger (pics)



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Had them for few weeks now in my mixed 40Gal and it was a nice surprise in past days when I saw this 
Also these are most decent pics I managed with iphone.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Lookin good o:


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very beautiful shrimps. Congrats!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Im jelous of those cherries 0_0 stunning.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank You, 
Will see how the Cherries offspring will be as I pick the clear looking ones in a separate tank hopefully at least some females will be as red.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice looking TT do you know if the father is TT or CRS? I have had TT cross with Crystal Bee shrimps so just wondered if it might be a hybrid


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

The father will be most likely TT I only have few black mischlings but I think the water is far from what they would like for breeding. I'll be moving them to other tank once ready. I'll keep an eye for the little ones in case they look bit different.


----------

